# what to feed Norma Jean



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

trying to decide what brand to feed NJ - she is eating 4health grain free puppy food right now but only can get it in a specific store - want to use Chewy. I used Nutrisource for Ginger but am looking at Canidae Free Pure Foundation Puppy Formula with chicken dry food. rated 5 stars- any suggestions?


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

The only suggestion I have is to buy a small bag of whatever you choose until you know she'll eat it. And to keep treats at a minimum when trying to find the major brand kibble you will be feeding her.

I have a variety I purchased & none seemed to be the one, until I cut down the treats I was feeding, which were in reality a meal in themselves. Thus I am still in the process of choosing a kibble brand. LOL. And, as my puppy is a toy, I'll be working through the bags for a while. Glad the cold weather is on the way for help in kibble preservation.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Really, choose a food you like. Feed her-if she doesn't eat it, try again at her next meal. We are creating dogs that are too picky-I know from first hand experience. 

If her poo is fine (give it time for transition) and she's not having other gastric issues and not sluggish and her coat is in good shape-then you're on the right path. 

I love Fromm but I also love..... Science Diet. (For shame! :ahhhhh: ) We did not have any luck with any of the premium brands at all with two out of my three dogs. And my Rocky who has always had food issues - even his coat that always had course hair has changed to silky after a while of being on science diet.

That doesn't mean this food is a miracle food, it just means it was for my dog. Trust what you see with your own eyes-and go with a brand you like.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

My suggestion is to go into a feed store and ask for sample packs. Poodles are very "Poodley" when it comes to food. They know what they like and they are very aware of what their body needs. Some pups will go off food before eating just anything you give them. Sample packs were a life saver with Coal!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Picky eaters is the understatement for toy poodles. I feed them 2 times a day, and have to baby them to get them to ear especially sage and cayenne. Then what one lies the other doesn't, a real pain


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Some people have been able to return bags of "rejected" kibble to the stores. I would ask about the return policy and get the smallest bag possible. Buck faked me out by pretending interest in the small sample tasting. Once there was a bowl of it... Good luck! Whatever Norma Jean will eat is a success.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanted to try Canidae grain free puppy food but didnt want to order a small bag from Chewy - so I tried the local Petsmart - they didnt have it and I needed food for tonite - so I ended up with Blue Wilderness grain free and mixed it with her other food and she ate good. I have to check to see how that is rated.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I looked up the Blue Wilderness - its 4.5 the Canidae is 5 - we will see how she does with it before I order a big bag from Chewy. thanks in advance for any other advice!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ginger live a healthy life. Stick with what you know. There are a lot of horrible dog foods on the market.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Pamela, NJ is 6 months old, right? My vet had us go to adult dog food at 6 months, so you might want to look beyond just puppy food. Good luck!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pamela,

If you want to find a store near you, to try out a small bag of Canidae, here is a link to their store locator.

Enter your location and it will tell you stores near you which carry their food.

Store Locator | CANIDAE®

Canidae is a good food. We sold lots of it at the pet food store where I worked and most dogs did well on their food. Our veterinarian feeds it to his dog, even though he sells Science Diet at his office. Except for specific medical needs for some prescription formulas he does not recommend SD for clients dogs. 

Hope it works out well for Norma Jean. She is a real gem and I think she is truly
A wonderful fit for you. She is adorable.

Best of luck,

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ericwd9 said:


> Ginger live a healthy life. Stick with what you know. There are a lot of horrible dog foods on the market.


except Ginger got cancer at 10 and a half. Im sure it wsnt the food but


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Asta's Mom said:


> Pamela, NJ is 6 months old, right? My vet had us go to adult dog food at 6 months, so you might want to look beyond just puppy food. Good luck![/QU
> 
> I know Dr Perkins had told me to put Patches on adult food at 6 months but the vet I saw the other day with NJ said to keep her on puppy food for a year - confused.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

does anyone have experience with the Blue Wilderness?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Pamela - I use Blue Wilderness Duck rolls as a topper for Asta's kibble - He loves it. Haven't tried Blue Wilderness kibble - Asta is on Natural Instinct. Can understand your confusion on the puppy vrs. adult food. Asta did great transitioning to the adult food at 6 months. Just my experience.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Pamela I'm unsure about the puppy food verses adult food too, everyone seems to have a different opinion. I took Abbey off puppy food at about 6 months, Dolly is now 6 months and I think I'll keep her on the puppy food longer, maybe a year. I also home cook for them and/or add a good canned food too. I feed "Now" kibble for breakfast with a dab of yogurt & fruit on top, and then home cooked or canned for lunch and supper. Now is a Canadian made food and I really like the way it's made, they use a little different process from most kibble I've looked into. I'd say pick a good 5star food and see if she likes it, my pet store will take it back if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Pamela said:


> I know Dr Perkins had told me to put Patches on adult food at 6 months but the vet I saw the other day with NJ said to keep her on puppy food for a year - confused.



I think for smaller dogs puppy food is less important? My vet also recommended 12 months on a large breed puppy food for Rory. Alternatively you can transition to an 'all life stages' food.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know what I was thinking - Asta is on Nature's Recipes Pure Essentials not Natural Instinct - sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely stay with something 5 star at least. 
And consider going with recommendations from Dr Karen Becker. She gave me the best advice that saved my Spoo's life. 

From Best to Worst - My NEW Rankings of 13 Pet Foods


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she likes Blue Wilderness chicken but its 4.5 stars not 5 - I hate to change her again - I dont know if it would upset her stomach to try the canidae now. hmmmm


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Pamela said:


> she likes Blue Wilderness chicken but its 4.5 stars not 5 - I hate to change her again - I dont know if it would upset her stomach to try the canidae now. hmmmm


Forget those stupid stars. They are not the be all end all.. View them but take it with a grain of salt. If you like blue and it is working, then stick with blue.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Asta's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Pamela, NJ is 6 months old, right? My vet had us go to adult dog food at 6 months, so you might want to look beyond just puppy food. Good luck![/QU
> ...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If you are using Dog Food Advisor (hence, the star ratings) the ratings have different criteria. A 3 or a 4 star does not mean it is bad, but perhaps they feel higher protein equals a higher star, etc., and since Sunny does not do well on the rich high protein 5 star, his may be 4 or 4.5. I don't get hung up on it. Does not matter how many stars it has -- if your pup does not like it or won't eat it, or it's too expensive, or they don't do well on it (every dog is different) then the stars don't mean a thing.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Pamela said:


> she likes Blue Wilderness chicken but its 4.5 stars not 5 - I hate to change her again - I dont know if it would upset her stomach to try the canidae now. hmmmm


If she is doing well, better to keep her on it than to continue changing IMO.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

liljaker said:


> If you are using Dog Food Advisor (hence, the star ratings) the ratings have different criteria. A 3 or a 4 star does not mean it is bad, but perhaps they feel higher protein equals a higher star, etc., and since Sunny does not do well on the rich high protein 5 star, his may be 4 or 4.5. I don't get hung up on it. Does not matter how many stars it has -- if your pup does not like it or won't eat it, or it's too expensive, or they don't do well on it (every dog is different) then the stars don't mean a thing.


I completely agree. If she likes it and it agrees with her tummy, then if it ain't broke, don't fix it!

She is such a sweet looking girl and I am so totally happy for you both, Pamela.

Cathy & Poppy


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for advice - I think I will keep her on this -= she likes it and I will call the vet before I order a big bag of puppy food lol


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Pamela said:


> Asta's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Pamela, NJ is 6 months old, right? My vet had us go to adult dog food at 6 months, so you might want to look beyond just puppy food. Good luck![/QU
> ...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I notice less poop in theyard - is that good or bad? lol


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Smaller/less poop usually means they're utilizing more of the food 

As foods go, I feed all of mine All Life Stages foods 

Also, I think my Poodles must be broken. None (even tiny Newt) are at all picky. I think they'd eat cardboard and look for more


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

grab said:


> Smaller/less poop usually means they're utilizing more of the food
> 
> As foods go, I feed all of mine All Life Stages foods
> 
> Also, I think my Poodles must be broken. None (even tiny Newt) are at all picky. I think they'd eat cardboard and look for more


That's funny. Sunny is so picky that when we go to the neighborhood independent pet store, he goes right to the counter and waits for a treat. They learned early on no cookies for Sunny -- only Stella and Chewy doggie crack, or jerky type foods. He sticks his nose up to anything else!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pamela said:


> I notice less poop in theyard - is that good or bad? lol


That's a very good thing. :amen:


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

Could you recommend a site that rates the different food brands?? Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

KBMeredith said:


> Could you recommend a site that rates the different food brands?? Thanks!


www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I never feed puppy food after month 4, I I weaned Lola at 4 months off puppy food and Star off puppy food at 3 1/2 months. The transition was effortless.


----------

